

Angry Birds Star Wars - aviswanathan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/08/angry-birds-star-wars-blasts-off-on-android-ios-windows-phone-8-kindle-fire-mac-pc-windows-8-sorry-blackberry-users/

======
missingelay
This is exciting. I wonder what the next Star Wars thing will be that comes
out. Hopefully Disney won't ruin their image!

